# Texas A&M Corp Foot Locker



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

My brother is about to join the Corp of Cadets at A&M and he has to have a footlocker for his dorm room. All we can find is a crappy one from Academy or Walmart and I was wondering if anyone on this forum has any pics of footlockers they may have built. My dad and I want to custom build him one that he can have the rest of his life, but we need some plans and some pictures to give us some ideas. Please help us out with any pics you may have or any advice you have. I think this would be a great Xmas present. Thanks for you help in advance.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.luggage.com/Seward-Trunk-5113-50-STK1062.html

Above is the easy way... A couple of 2coolers make some might fine ice chests, etc.. Might have some plans... Vjer and Trodery come to mind..


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd go with the cheap one... blue or black. Anything else is a hazing magnet.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

CoastalBent said:


> I'd go with the cheap one... blue or black. Anything else is a hazing magnet.


yup - I'd wait until his second year and then give him a special one


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

CoastalBent said:


> I'd go with the cheap one... blue or black. Anything else is a hazing magnet.


that was my thoughts as well

get him a nice one for home or second year


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Razor's Edge said:


> My brother is about to join the Corp of Cadets at A&M and he has to have a footlocker for his dorm room. All we can find is a crappy one from Academy or Walmart and I was wondering if anyone on this forum has any pics of footlockers they may have built. My dad and I want to custom build him one that he can have the rest of his life, but we need some plans and some pictures to give us some ideas. Please help us out with any pics you may have or any advice you have. I think this would be a great Xmas present. Thanks for you help in advance.


 High five to your brother. My oldest went through A&M, Air Force. If it hasn't changed it's pretty extreme, Air Force Academy cadets call A&M cadets crazy. I believe it was Douglas MacArthur who said he'ld wished he was an aggie military man. I agree with the others, lay low. My son caught flack because the brand of bed cover on his truck was Guide On, they don't miss a thing.


----------

